# Welche Fritz!Box ?



## biohaufen (15. Mai 2012)

Hi, stehe momentan zwischen der 3370, 3270 und 7330! Bin mir nicht sicher welche ich mir holen soll 
DECT und so in kram ist mir egal, es geht mir nur um die Wlan-Reichweite und der Stabilität!
Die 3270 hat zb. die beste Bewertung bei Amazon -.- Aber ich bin mir einfach nicht sicher welche ich nehmen soll!


----------



## K3n$! (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

1. Warum möchtest du eine FritzBox ?
2. Was möchtest du ausgeben ?
3. Was brauchst du ? / Was hast du ? 

Muss es denn eine FritzBox sein ?
Gibt doch auch schon gute Alternative


----------



## biohaufen (15. Mai 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 1. Warum möchtest du eine FritzBox ?
> 2. Was möchtest du ausgeben ?
> ...


1: Weil jetzt in 1nem Monat 4 verschiedene Router hatte und alle waren sch**** --> Mein Nachbar mit ner Fritz hat garkeine Probleme. Möchte nicht noch mehr andere Firmen ausprobieren, reicht mir langsam xD
2: höchstens 150€
3: Leider nur ein unstabiles DSL2000 RAM, deswegen brauche ich einen guten Router der damit umgehen kann! / Ich brauche einen 1GBit Lan Anschluss, uPnP und den Rest den eine Fritz!Box bietet  Was ich nicht brauche ist DECT, Voip usw.


----------



## ForenTroll (15. Mai 2012)

Ich würde nie wieder eine FritzBox nehmen 
Ich hatte bei meinem vorherigen Anbieter (Ewetel) Probleme mit Leistungsschwankungen und Spitzen. Und dabei sind mir insgesamt 4 FritzBoxen abgeraucht 
Es gab jedes mal ein riesen Theater die wieder bei der Ewetel zu reklamieren und Ersatz zu bekommen 
Seit ich bei Kabel Deutschland bin habe ich den D-Link DIR-615 und bin mehr als zufrieden


----------



## biohaufen (15. Mai 2012)

ForenTroll schrieb:


> Ich würde nie wieder eine FritzBox nehmen
> Ich hatte bei meinem vorherigen Anbieter (Ewetel) Probleme mit Leistungsschwankungen und Spitzen. Und dabei sind mir insgesamt 4 FritzBoxen abgeraucht
> Es gab jedes mal ein riesen Theater die wieder bei der Ewetel zu reklamieren und Ersatz zu bekommen
> Seit ich bei Kabel Deutschland bin habe ich den D-Link DIR-615 und bin mehr als zufrieden


 Hmm, bin bei der Telekom und hatte schon mehrere Speedports und zum Test nen paar andere Router und die waren alle kack*
Mein Kumpel hatte eine Fritzbox (uralt) ich glaube die 7050 und hat jetzt ne neue! Die gehen alle noch und laufen gut ...
Außerdem möchte ich gerne die Features einer FB nutzen, ich weiß aber nicht welche 

Jedoch weiß ich nicht welche der genannten Fritzboxen ich nehmen soll, ich tendiere momentan sehr stark zur 3270, weil ich darüber nur gutes lese und sie nur 109€ kostet


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Jedoch weiß ich nicht welche der genannten Fritzboxen ich nehmen soll, ich tendiere momentan sehr stark zur 3270, weil ich darüber nur gutes lese und sie nur 109€ kostet


 Die würde ich auch empfehlen.Die 3270 ist quasi der kleine bruder der 7270 und hat den selben chipsatz. (UR8) Wenn die an deinem anschluß nicht stabil läuft, ist mit deiner leitung was grundlegendes im argen. (ich weiß nicht,wie eine 2000 RAM-leitung instabil sein kann.So viel reserve wie die tkom immer ein plant...)


----------



## beren2707 (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich persönlich kann die 3370 sehr empfehlen; sie steht im Dachgeschoss und versorgt das Stockwerk darunter jederzeit vollkommen ausreichend, trotz gedrosselter Sendeleistung. Mit der neuesten Firmware sind alle Funktionen funktionsfähig und laufen problemlos, weshalb insbesondere die älteren Bewertungen in Amazon aktuell nicht mehr zutreffen. Gimmicks wie eine eigene Cloud (per USB erweiterbarer Speicher, auf den zugegriffen werden kann), FritzApp fürs Smartphone, problemlose Einbindung von Druckern, Scannern per WLAN oder LAN ins Netzwerk etc. sind durchaus sinnvoll und machen keinerlei Zicken. Für 140€ ein guter Router, der auch VDSL packt.

Edit: 





			
				biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche einen 1GBit Lan Anschluss [...]


Dann fällt die 3270 schon mal weg, da sie nur 100er-Anschlüsse hat.


----------



## K3n$! (15. Mai 2012)

Naja, dann kauft man einfach für 14€ einen 5Port Gigabit Switch von TP-Link dazu 
TP-Link TL-SG1005D, 5-Port | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## biohaufen (15. Mai 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich kann die 3370 sehr empfehlen; sie steht im Dachgeschoss und versorgt das Stockwerk darunter jederzeit vollkommen ausreichend, trotz gedrosselter Sendeleistung. Mit der neuesten Firmware sind alle Funktionen funktionsfähig und laufen problemlos, weshalb insbesondere die älteren Bewertungen in Amazon aktuell nicht mehr zutreffen. Gimmicks wie eine eigene Cloud (per USB erweiterbarer Speicher, auf den zugegriffen werden kann), FritzApp fürs Smartphone, problemlose Einbindung von Druckern, Scannern per WLAN oder LAN ins Netzwerk etc. sind durchaus sinnvoll und machen keinerlei Zicken. Für 140€ ein guter Router, der auch VDSL packt.
> 
> Edit:
> Dann fällt die 3270 schon mal weg, da sie nur 100er-Anschlüsse hat.


Wirklich, gut! Denn viele sagen dass die 3370 unter dauer Abstürzen und Wlan Abrüchen leiden soll -.-
Naja es muss nicht unbedingt ein 1GBit/s Anschluss sein, hauptsache es sind keine 10 Mbit/s  Wollte einen USB Stick an die Fritz hängen, damit ich kleinere Dateien dort hin Verschieben kann.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die würde ich auch empfehlen.Die 3270 ist  quasi der kleine bruder der 7270 und hat den selben chipsatz. (UR8)  Wenn die an deinem anschluß nicht stabil läuft, ist mit deiner leitung  was grundlegendes im argen. (ich weiß nicht,wie eine 2000 RAM-leitung  instabil sein kann.So viel reserve wie die tkom immer ein  plant...)


 
Naja, was heißt unstabil, von diesen 2000 RAM bekomme ich manchmal vllt. 1100 Kbit/s (mit nem kaputten W500v), eher 600 Kbit/s (bevor wir neue Nachbarn hatten waren es 2500 KBit/s !!!!)
Telefonate stürzen dauernt ab, das Internet ist wenn man telefoniert weg (schon 4 neue Splitter bekommen, letzter vor 2 Wochen, hat nie was gebracht), der W500v, W504v,W723v .....
 Besonders der W500v reißt einfach mal die Verbindung ab, ist bei nem Download sehr ärgerlich, ich brauchte 4 Anläufe um Windows 8 Consumer Preview zu downloaden! usw.
Die Telekom meinte, das wäre normal und die Splitter würden auch im Wochen takt kaputt gehen 


BTT:
Preise:
3270 -->ca. 109€
3370 -->ca. 139€
7330 -->ca. 125€

Welche soll ich nehmen xD


----------



## ForenTroll (15. Mai 2012)

Um nochmal zu Verwirrung beizutragen:

Vergleich: WLAN-Router im Test


----------



## biohaufen (15. Mai 2012)

ForenTroll schrieb:


> Um nochmal zu Verwirrung beizutragen:
> 
> Vergleich: WLAN-Router im Test


 Sorry, halte nichts von Chip, garnichts! Vornicht allzulanger Zeit stand dort, dass das Nokia C03 besser wäre als ein HTC Desire und Xperia X10


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Mai 2012)

Halte auch nicht viel von Chip lassen sich ja angeblich kaufen


----------



## biohaufen (15. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Halte auch nicht viel von Chip lassen sich ja angeblich kaufen


 BTT,bitte 

Welche der genannten Router soll ich denn nehmen ?
Preisunterschiede:
3270:109€
3370:139€
7330:125€
Merkwürdig ist auch das die 3270 schon OS 5.21 hat, die 3370 hat aber noch 5.20 -.-

PS: Muss es bis morgen wissen, wollte mir das Ding um ca. 13 Uhr kaufen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Mai 2012)

Musst du grad sagen
Von Routern habe ich keine Ahnung Habe mich hier nur mal hier eingeklinkt weil ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine Fritzbox zu kaufen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt unstabil, von diesen 2000 RAM bekomme ich manchmal vllt. 1100 Kbit/s (mit nem kaputten W500v), eher 600 Kbit/s (bevor wir neue Nachbarn hatten waren es 2500 KBit/s !!!!)
> Telefonate stürzen dauernt ab, das Internet ist wenn man telefoniert weg (schon 4 neue Splitter bekommen, letzter vor 2 Wochen, hat nie was gebracht), der W500v, W504v,W723v .....
> Besonders der W500v reißt einfach mal die Verbindung ab, ist bei nem Download sehr ärgerlich, ich brauchte 4 Anläufe um Windows 8 Consumer Preview zu downloaden! usw.
> Die Telekom meinte, das wäre normal und die Splitter würden auch im Wochen takt kaputt gehen


Die tkom fragt man ja auch nicht. Solche antworten sind bei denen normal.
Allerdings klingt deine beschreibung verheerend. Da ist sicherlich was größeres im eimer und die tkom sollte mal ihre technik prüfen. Soweit ich weiß sollte im hvt auch ein splitter sein. Da es dich beim telefonieren raus haut klingt es bald so,als wenn dieser defekt wäre. Alternativ könnte es noch wasser in einer verbindungsstelle unter der straße sein,dazu müßte man aber die leitungsdaten sehen. (solche,wie sie z.b. eine fritzbox aus gibt)
Wie telefonierst du eigentlich? Normal oder über VoIP?



> BTT:
> Preise:
> 3270 -->ca. 109€
> 3370 -->ca. 139€
> ...


 Ich bleib dabei,wenn der gbit-port nicht so wichtig ist dann die 3270.


----------



## biohaufen (15. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die tkom fragt man ja auch nicht. Solche antworten sind bei denen normal.
> Allerdings klingt deine beschreibung verheerend. Da ist sicherlich was größeres im eimer und die tkom sollte mal ihre technik prüfen. Soweit ich weiß sollte im hvt auch ein splitter sein. Da es dich beim telefonieren raus haut klingt es bald so,als wenn dieser defekt wäre. Alternativ könnte es noch wasser in einer verbindungsstelle unter der straße sein,dazu müßte man aber die leitungsdaten sehen. (solche,wie sie z.b. eine fritzbox aus gibt)
> Wie telefonierst du eigentlich? Normal oder über VoIP?
> 
> Ich bleib dabei,wenn der gbit-port nicht so wichtig ist dann die 3270.


 Ich telefoniere normal, also analog! Splitter glaub ich weniger, der ist gerade mal 2-3 Wochen alt! VoIP funktionier bei uns nicht und wenn ich das Telefon über DECT an den Router anschließe, ist die Qualität grausam (W504v und W723v)!
Meine blöden Speedports sagen mir jedes mal, dass nach einem Telefonat die Zugangsdaten falsch wären (Fehler im Netz), der W500v funkt nach dem Telefonat wieder, ich will wissen was es ist, deswegen kommt mir jetzt ne Fritz!Box ins Haus, wenns dann immer noch nicht funkt muss die Telekom die Straße aufbuddeln


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Ich telefoniere normal, also analog! Splitter glaub ich weniger, der ist gerade mal 2-3 Wochen alt!


Ich meinte aber nicht den splitter bei dir zu hause, sondern den im hvt (hauptverteiler,soweit ich weiß gibt es da auch einen). Diversen berichten zufolge gehen die auch ab und zu mal kaputt und das würde zu deiner fehlerbeschreibung passen.


----------



## biohaufen (15. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich meinte aber nicht den splitter bei dir zu hause, sondern den im hvt (hauptverteiler,soweit ich weiß gibt es da auch einen). Diversen berichten zufolge gehen die auch ab und zu mal kaputt und das würde zu deiner fehlerbeschreibung passen.


 Erkläre das mal der Telekom xD

Ich lass es drauf ankommen, wenn die bei Saturn nen 3270 mit 3 Antennen haben nehme ich den, es gibt nämlich auch welche mit 2 Antennen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Erkläre das mal der Telekom xD


Ich weiß... Du machst dir ja keinen plan,was ich mich schon mit denen herum geschlagen hab.



> Ich lass es drauf ankommen, wenn die bei Saturn nen 3270 mit 3 Antennen haben nehme ich den, es gibt nämlich auch welche mit 2 Antennen.


 Hab gerade mal gesucht und du wirst eh nur noch die mit 2 antennen bekommen,da diese neuer ist. (es dürfte nur noch die v3 geben) Einschränkungen soll dies aber nicht zur folge haben.
Es kann natürlich auch sein,das die dritte antenne nur ins gehäuse verlegt wurde. Ansonsten hat die 7270 noch 3 antennen,wobei die dritte für dect benötigt wird.


----------



## biohaufen (15. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß... Du machst dir ja keinen plan,was ich mich schon mit denen herum geschlagen hab.
> 
> Hab gerade mal gesucht und du wirst eh nur noch die mit 2 antennen bekommen,da diese neuer ist. (es dürfte nur noch die v3 geben) Einschränkungen soll dies aber nicht zur folge haben.
> Es kann natürlich auch sein,das die dritte antenne nur ins gehäuse verlegt wurde. Ansonsten hat die 7270 noch 3 antennen,wobei die dritte für dect benötigt wird.


 Habe ich auch gedacht, es gibt aber auch v3´s mit 3 Antennen  Siehe Thread bei Computerbase --> AVM Fritz Box 3270 - Fragen - ComputerBase Forum
Ich meine letztes mal einen 3270 mit 2 Antennen bei Saturn gesehen zu haben, den Preis finde ich auch ok--> 109 €! Ich glaube den Aufpreis von 30€ zur 3370 lohnen sich nicht 
Die v3 hat einen neuen Wlan Chip(glaube ich), dann hätte man 3 Antennen und einen "besseren WLAN Chipsatz", mal gucken, vllt. nehme ich auch ne 7330 oder 3370! --> Aber nur wenns keine mit 3 Antennen gibt -.-


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

Der thread ist aber von anfang 2011 (damals neue boxen sind heut alt/standard) und da gibt es doch tatsächlich leute, die die versionsnummer aus dem web-interface nehmen. Sowas steht aber immer auf dem typenschild der box und von dort sollte man es auch nehmen zumal die firmware der v2 und der v3 identisch sind. (nur die v1 hat extra,weil weniger ram)


----------



## biohaufen (15. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Der thread ist aber von anfang 2011 (damals neue boxen sind heut alt/standard) und da gibt es doch tatsächlich leute, die die versionsnummer aus dem web-interface nehmen. Sowas steht aber immer auf dem typenschild der box und von dort sollte man es auch nehmen zumal die firmware der v2 und der v3 identisch sind. (nur die v1 hat extra,weil weniger ram)



Mal gucken, meine aber noch eine 3270 mit 3 Antennen gesehen zu habe  Soll ich sie auch nehmen wenn sie nur 2 Antennen hat?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

Wo hast du sie gesehen?Vieleicht war die abbildung nur falsch?
Ich sehe bei der 3270 mit 2 antennen keine probleme. Ich glaube einfach nicht, das da am wlan-empfang irgendetwas eingeschränkt ist zumal die 2 antennen-version den neueren wlan-chip hat.

Edit: Wenn du sie hast,könntest du dann hier mal die leitungswerte posten? Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## biohaufen (15. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast du sie gesehen?Vieleicht war die abbildung nur falsch?
> Ich sehe bei der 3270 mit 2 antennen keine probleme. Ich glaube einfach nicht, das da am wlan-empfang irgendetwas eingeschränkt ist zumal die 2 antennen-version den neueren wlan-chip hat.
> 
> Edit: Wenn du sie hast,könntest du dann hier mal die leitungswerte posten? Das würde mich mal interessieren.



Jo klar mach ich, mein Rechner geht eh über Lan ins Netz, aber mein Smartphone nicht, Router wird durch 3 Wände Funken müssen 
Ich glaube ich hatte einen 3270 mit 3 Antennen letztes mal bei Saturn gesehen !

PS: Die 3270 funkt doch auch im 5GHz Bereich oder?

Die 7270 und 3270 sollen die ADSL Könige sein, zumindest schreiben das die meisten! Besonders die 3270 soll noch mehr Bandbreite aus schlechten Leitungen ziehen! Ich bin gespannt, übrigens, die 7390 soll im Vergleich zur 7270 "schlecht" sein, was WLAN Empfang betrifft, die 3270 V2 ist doch eine 7270 V2 nur ohne Dect+VoIP oder so ?


----------



## K3n$! (16. Mai 2012)

Besorg dir doch einfach eine 3270 und teste, vorzugsweise via Amazon (-> Fernabsatzgesetz).
Falls sie dir nicht zusagt, schickst du sie einfach wieder zurück


----------



## onslaught (16. Mai 2012)

Bei mir läuft die 7240 seit gut 2 Jahren. Still und zuverlässig. Wlan auf Knopfdruck, DECT- Basisstation und alle 4 Landosen belegt.
Immer top Verbindung keine Macken. Man merkt eigentlich gar nicht daß sie da ist, so sollte es sein


----------



## biohaufen (16. Mai 2012)

Habe mir jetzt die 3270 geholt, die Leitungsdaten werde ich später hochladen 
Also, es läuft nun alles stabil, meine DSL Geschwindigkeit hat sich verdoppelt und das Internet bricht beim Telefonieren nicht mehr ab!


----------



## biohaufen (16. Mai 2012)

Hmm, dank Fritz!Box muss ich jetzt die ganze Zeit darüber nachdenken, warum werde ich nicht von DSL 2000 auf DSL 4000 oder 3000 geschaltet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dj*viper (16. Mai 2012)

liegt evtl an deinem vertrag. welche bandbreite ist denn dort angegeben?


----------



## biohaufen (16. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> liegt evtl an deinem vertrag. welche bandbreite ist denn dort angegeben?


 Ich habe ein DSL16000 Vertrag, die Brandbreite wurde auf DSL2000 RAM umgestellt, weil angeblich nicht mehr Verfügbar ist!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> liegt evtl an deinem vertrag. welche bandbreite ist denn dort angegeben?


 Das liegt nicht am vertrag sondern der tkom. Bei einer leitungsdämpfung,wie sie Biohaufen hat, schalten die nix schnelleres.


biohaufen schrieb:


> Hmm, dank Fritz!Box muss ich jetzt die ganze Zeit darüber nachdenken, warum werde ich nicht von DSL 2000 auf DSL 4000 oder 3000 geschaltet:


Weil das die statuten der tkom nicht zulassen. Du kannst aber mal einen check bei Easybell machen. Wenn die bei dir was schalten können,kannst du wechseln und wirst dann vermutlich einen sync von 4-4,5 mbit haben. (deine leitung scheint etwas besser zu sein wie meine und ich synce auf der letzten rille mit tunning bei 4416 kbit und laut modem 61 db leitungsdämpfung)
Könntest du evt. den kompletten reiter "dsl" und "specktrum" posten? Danke...


----------



## biohaufen (16. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht am vertrag sondern der tkom. Bei einer leitungsdämpfung,wie sie Biohaufen hat, schalten die nix schnelleres.
> 
> Weil das die statuten der tkom nicht zulassen. Du kannst aber mal einen check bei Easybell machen. Wenn die bei dir was schalten können,kannst du wechseln und wirst dann vermutlich einen sync von 4-4,5 mbit haben. (deine leitung scheint etwas besser zu sein wie meine und ich synce auf der letzten rille mit tunning bei 4416 kbit und laut modem 61 db leitungsdämpfung)
> Könntest du evt. den kompletten reiter "dsl" und "specktrum" posten? Danke...


 Einmal DSL:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

        Und einmal Spektrum:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann damit persönlich nichts Anfangen, fühle mich von der Tkom gerade ein wenig verarscht...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Mai 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Ich kann damit persönlich nichts Anfangen, fühle mich von der Tkom gerade ein wenig verarscht...


Frag mich mal,ich hatte vorher 384 kbit.
Deine leitung schaut allerdings nicht gut aus. Das specktrum zeigt ähnliche sympthome wie das von Wazula nur das deine leitung halt länger ist (mehr dämpfung)und eine geringere fehlerrate hat.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Mai 2012)

An alle Fritz kritiker hier in Thread nur schon das GUI und die Funktionen sind die besten die ich je hatte und da kommt keiner an die FritzBoxen ran ich hab aber eine 7390...

Rechtschreibung wurde angepasst


----------



## biohaufen (16. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Frag mich mal,ich hatte vorher 384 kbit.
> Deine leitung schaut allerdings nicht gut aus. Das specktrum zeigt ähnliche sympthome wie das von Wazula nur das deine leitung halt länger ist (mehr dämpfung)und eine geringere fehlerrate hat.


 Ich wohn ja auch in nem Kaff (Dorf) xD Naja, meine Leitung ist übelst zusammen geflickt, damals haben die bei den Bauarbeiten eine Leitung durchgeschnitten! Die musste "geflickt" werden


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Mai 2012)

Die verbindungsstellen unter der erde/straße wirken sich aber kaum aus (außer sie sind mit wasser voll gelaufen ) und reißen erst gar keine derartigen löcher ins specktrum.
Im moment scheint das aber noch egal zu sein,da das modem die fehler bei deisem sync noch kompensieren kann. (es darf nur nicht viel schlechter werden)


----------



## biohaufen (16. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die verbindungsstellen unter der erde/straße wirken sich aber kaum aus (außer sie sind mit wasser voll gelaufen ) und reißen erst gar keine derartigen löcher ins specktrum.
> Im moment scheint das aber noch egal zu sein,da das modem die fehler bei deisem sync noch kompensieren kann. (es darf nur nicht viel schlechter werden)


 Da ist Wasser drin, aber egal xD


----------



## Decrypter (19. Mai 2012)

Wasser in der Leitung würdest du aber beim telefonieren mit analog Anschluß bemerken. Da würde dann ein Art Rauschen zu hören sein. Desweiteren zerfetzt Wasser niemals so übelst ein Frequenzspektrum. Hier liegt eher eine bzw. mehrere höchgrequente Störungen vor. Diese drücken im Spektrum diverse Träger soweit weg, das die nicht mehr belegt werden können. Auch möglich ist, das der Splitter im HVT oder gar der Port selber defekt ist. In der Summe macht das dann die schlechte Leitung aus. Die 57 dB Dämpfung aus der Fritte sind zwar ein Fingerzeig auf eine entsprechend lange Leitung. Aber die (errechnete) Dämpfung @ 300 KHz liegt nicht über 50 dB, da du ansonsten kein DSL 2000 RAM bekommen hättest. Aber auch selbst wenn da bei Leitungskapazität 5000 stehen würde, bekommst du nicht mehr Bandbreite. Telekom schaltet nach Dämpfungsgrenzen. Und DSL 6000 RAM gibt es nur bis 33 dB. An dort wird nur noch DSL 2000 RAM geschaltet bis ca. 50 dB. Und da fällst du drunter.


----------



## biohaufen (19. Mai 2012)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Wasser in der Leitung würdest du aber beim telefonieren mit analog Anschluß bemerken. Da würde dann ein Art Rauschen zu hören sein. Desweiteren zerfetzt Wasser niemals so übelst ein Frequenzspektrum. Hier liegt eher eine bzw. mehrere höchgrequente Störungen vor. Diese drücken im Spektrum diverse Träger soweit weg, das die nicht mehr belegt werden können. Auch möglich ist, das der Splitter im HVT oder gar der Port selber defekt ist. In der Summe macht das dann die schlechte Leitung aus. Die 57 dB Dämpfung aus der Fritte sind zwar ein Fingerzeig auf eine entsprechend lange Leitung. Aber die (errechnete) Dämpfung @ 300 KHz liegt nicht über 50 dB, da du ansonsten kein DSL 2000 RAM bekommen hättest. Aber auch selbst wenn da bei Leitungskapazität 5000 stehen würde, bekommst du nicht mehr Bandbreite. Telekom schaltet nach Dämpfungsgrenzen. Und DSL 6000 RAM gibt es nur bis 33 dB. An dort wird nur noch DSL 2000 RAM geschaltet bis ca. 50 dB. Und da fällst du drunter.


 Also beim Telefonieren habe ich immer ein Rauschen und piepen, damit habe ich mich mittlerweile abgefunden


----------



## K3n$! (20. Mai 2012)

Das Rauschen hatte ich damals bei Alice auch. 
Sehr instabile Leitung und seitens Alice wurde es immer auf einen defekten Splitter geschoben.

Als wir dann zur Telekom gewechselt sind, war es weg. 
Woran es im Endeffekt lag, kann ich bis heute nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.


----------



## biohaufen (20. Mai 2012)

Was bedeuten diese graue Kästen ? Sollte ich lieber einen höheren Kanal nehmen ? --> Siehe Anhang!


----------



## Dexter74 (20. Mai 2012)

die grauen sind andere WLAN in deiner Umgebung, 
Im optimalfall sollten 2 Kanäle dazwischen sein, wirst du bei dir aber kaum erreichen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Mai 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Was bedeuten diese graue Kästen ? Sollte ich lieber einen höheren Kanal nehmen ? --> Siehe Anhang!


Wäre anzuraten...


Decrypter schrieb:


> Wasser in der Leitung würdest du aber beim telefonieren mit analog Anschluß bemerken.Da würde dann ein Art Rauschen zu hören sein.


Siehe folge-post von biohaufen...


> Desweiteren zerfetzt Wasser niemals so übelst ein Frequenzspektrum. Hier liegt eher eine bzw. mehrere höchgrequente Störungen vor. Diese drücken im Spektrum diverse Träger soweit weg, das die nicht mehr belegt werden können.


Für den ersten einbruch im specktrum könnte das durchaus zutreffen. Aber diese einzelnen, ausgefallenen träger (die messerscharfen einschnitte im specktrum) Kann man dem infineon-port zuweisen. Bei den dingern ist das so, das sie je nach firmware und leitungslänge einzelne träger nicht belegen. Warum das so ist,weiß ich aber auch nicht. 


> Auch möglich ist, das der Splitter im HVT oder gar der Port selber defekt ist.


Möglich ja, aber du wirst bestimmt wissen wie schwer es werden wird die tkom davon zu überzeugen, das sie da mal nachschauen sollen.


> Die 57 dB Dämpfung aus der Fritte sind zwar ein Fingerzeig auf eine entsprechend lange Leitung. Aber die (errechnete) Dämpfung @ 300 KHz liegt nicht über 50 dB, da du ansonsten kein DSL 2000 RAM bekommen hättest. Aber auch selbst wenn da bei Leitungskapazität 5000 stehen würde, bekommst du nicht mehr Bandbreite. Telekom schaltet nach Dämpfungsgrenzen. Und DSL 6000 RAM gibt es nur bis 33 dB. An dort wird nur noch DSL 2000 RAM geschaltet bis ca. 50 dB. Und da fällst du drunter.


 Deshalb habe ich den anbieter (und vor allem den technik-anbieter) gewechselt. Die tkom schaltet bei mir bloß 384 kbit (448 kbit sync) und über easybell (telefonica technik aber tkom-kabel) hab ich jetzt einen sync von 4,3 bis 4,4 mbit. (trotz 2 db mehr dämpfung)


----------



## biohaufen (20. Mai 2012)

Gut, dann werde ich Kanal 11 oder 13 nehmen 

Laut dieser Liste, währe die 9 besser geeignet: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_Local_Area_Network#Frequenzen_und_Kan.C3.A4le
Hat jede 3270 den gleichen vordefinierten WLAN Schlüssel?

PS: Egal welchen Kanal ich nehme, immer sind die grauen Türme da, ich glaube das sind die Störfaktoren die kommen können und die gelben(wenn sie da wären) sind vorhandene Störer!
PS2: Der Witz ist, das selbst nach drei Wänden WLAN immer noch schneller ist als LAN (108 MBit/s) xD


----------

